# Teaching my Toy to play frisbee



## toypoodletoby (Aug 15, 2013)

Hello! Yesterday, I tried playing frisbee with Toby since he seems to love playing with a ball. It was pretty successful! He showed an interest in the frisbee and even tried catching it before it lands. However, when he comes back, he seems to think the frisbee is a chew toy. How can I teach him to (technically) play the game? How to let go? Also, do you take the toy (frisbee, tennis ball) away from him once you enter the house? After washing his feet (letting him hold on to it while washing)? He seems to love it so much that when its time to go, he avoids me and dreads going back home... I hope this all made sense! Thank you!


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

Does he know the command "drop it"? When my dog was learning to play fetch, I'd throw the ball and he'd come back with it in his mouth, and I would tell him "drop it" then give him a treat. Eventually he got the idea that he was supposed to bring it back to me after I threw it and drop it into my hand (after which I'd treat him) and this turned into our "fetch."


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

'Drop it', or 'leave it' are very handy commands to teach all dogs. And fairly easily taught.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I would take the frisbee away at the end of play so it does not become a chew toy. Leave it is such a valuable command and could also safe your dog's life someday.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I am teaching my spoo frisbee too. I am not letting him walk around with it and use it as a chew toy (which is what he wants to do) and I put it away when we're done. I've noticed him staring (for many minutes) at the closed box where it is stored. 

We are just starting out so I am get him to face me about 5 feet and I toss it to him and he tries to catch it and then I say "bring it here" and then "drop it". I treat him when he drops it. I am not tossing it out like a ball (where he has to run out to get it and it hits the ground) as I am trying to get him to understand that he has to catch it in his mouth. It's coming along and I'm hoping someday I can toss the frisbee way out and he'll run and catch it before it hits the ground.


----------



## WhosMyFluffyPuppy (Jan 12, 2013)

I did notice when Darku was trying to learn to catch, he didn't like catching the hard frisbee even from short distances. We ended up starting with a soft squishee cloth ball, then a cloth frisbee. He seemed to enjoy catching the cloth frisbee in his mouth a lot more.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm going to look for a cloth one. I am currently using this rubbery one that I bought in a high end dog store but it seems kind of heavy.


----------

